

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, Co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8159225017

======
raychancc
Ideas that most people derided as ridiculous have produced the best outcomes.
Don’t do the obvious thing.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8159225017>

